# coat with dicolorations



## Alex_Mojo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here, sorry if there was another topic about this problem, i looked for it for a few pages but didn't found it.
Sooo I have a 11 weeks vizsla, Mojo, everything is great with him but I've noticed that at the sides of his neck he starts to discolor into a bright yellow almost white-ish. I have him from a breeder with good parents, so basically what I want to know is this just a normal step in him growing up or I'm in for a big surprise? The rest of his coat is a perfect Vizsla color and it would make me a little sad if it might be ruined. 

Thank you


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this what you seeing?








If it is, its normal. Vizsla don't have solid color coats. They have shading that looks like they are wearing a saddle and can be slightly lighter on the sides of the neck also.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

either side of Olives neck is a little lighter and half way down her tail.


----------



## Alex_Mojo (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah that's what I'm seeing, thank you very much I feel better now


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Alex_Mojo! What you've described sounds normal to me. The Vizsla coat color is not entirely uniform. My boy, Willie, has lighter areas radiating down a little bit from his shoulders, almost like a saddle (as TexasRed said). The difference in coloration is fairly subtle, though, and might not even be noticed from a distance.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

This is totally normal. Our friend's V is very "blonde" on his neck area. This picture shows it somewhat. They come in different shades.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember being concerned when this happened with Oso as well. It's normal and actually (in my opinion) adds great complexity to the coat. Almost makes it shine when in the sun.

I remember it being more noticeable when he was younger.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Good to know! Our 11 week old also has some discoloration in areas. I just assumed it was his puppy hair going away.


----------



## acb5456 (Nov 21, 2012)

I also have a question about coat color! One of the Vizsla puppies i am to choose from next week has white on his 2 back paws. The breeder told me that white on vizsla paws ALWAYS goes away but white spot on the neck, if present as a puppy, will remain. Will the white on his paws go away? Thank you!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think it is true about white on the paws. Breed standard is to not have white especially on paws. If the Vizsla is not going to be a show dog I don't think white should stop anyone from getting one. Here is a pic of our friend's V again. He has white on his chest and paws and he is full V.


----------



## acb5456 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh okay, thanks for the response. That's interesting.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

acb5456 said:


> Oh okay, thanks for the response. That's interesting.


One more thing - I have seen breeders charge less for pups that have white on them as they are not breed standard for show. Be wary of this breeder as they are starting out by giving you misinformation on white paws. Or make sure that this is a reputable breeder and the dog is healthy and comes from good lines.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually, sometimes white on paws does go away. Ruby had a good amount of white on her back paws as a young pup. It didn't extend past the knuckles but was very noticeable. 

Now that she's 8 months old it is nearly gone, just a few white hairs. I wouldn't count on it going away, though.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Breed standard allows white on the chest and white on the paws not extending above the toes. I have seen many champions with small amounts of white on them. If you dont know the breed standard you can look it up on AKC UKC or Vizsla club of America!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This has been mentioned on a thread before, somebody said the colour is Baguette, as in the colour of a bread stick, which I feel best describes the colour.


----------

